# 7 foot sno-way spreader



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

7 foot sno-way spreader. stainless runs good, spreads well. conveyor chain and gearbox 2 seasons old, could probably use a tune up. electric start works, decent shape, just buying new electric this season. 

controller is 12vdc plugs into cigarette lighter. 

bought for 2k last season, would like to see that again, but reasonable offers considered. 

local pick up only, in CT 203-521-8717 for pictures. thanks.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

bump. reasonable offers? anyone? buhler?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

pipelayer said:


> 7 foot sno-way spreader. stainless runs good, spreads well. conveyor chain and gearbox 2 seasons old, could probably use a tune up. electric start works, decent shape, just buying new electric this season.
> 
> controller is 12vdc plugs into cigarette lighter.
> 
> ...


Personally not interested only because I don't need it. Don't you think some pics might draw some interest? What you paid means nothing. What it is worth is important to the sale regardless if it's more or less than what you paid. Good Luck with the sale.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

i havent figured out, nor taken the time to attempt to post any pics on plowsite, as a whole... i can provide pictures via cell phone. also, im aware what i paid means nothing, which is why i clearly stated id like to see it.. (who wouldnt?) but im open to reasonable offers. i thought that made a great deal of sense, but i guess i wasnt being clear. so if anyone is interested, they can request pictures that i can shoot them via phone, and they can determine a reasonable offer from that point on. i didnt think that was an unreasonable process, but instant gratification is better i suppose. i dont need it this season, as i bought new. and have another 8 foot torwel for my other truck. so any interest, and offers will be considered.


----------

